# ENWorld Fantasy Basketball 2005-06 (Sign up now!)



## The Sigil (Aug 30, 2005)

LINK: http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/6046
LEAGUE ID: 6046
LEAGUE NAME: ENWorld
LEAGUE PASSWORD: enworld0506

I'm gonna do this before it slips my mind... since nobody else has yet started a thread, I'll do it, and play "commissioner" again this year.

Yahoo Fantasy Basketball usually opens for business on October 1st, so I'm going to post this now to try to get everyone signed up and ready and rarin' to go prior to October 1st and can jump right into the action.  If you're interested, please come in and claim a team... first come, first served.  I would like no fewer than 12 and no more than 15 teams (though last year we had a little trouble even filling to 12).

*This does not involve gambling.  It does not cost money.  It's 100% free and just for fun (and bragging rights).*

We will draft using the pre-rank/autodraft option unless there is a huge uproar; I will wait until (a) everyone tells me they have pre-ranked their players or (b) until one week prior to the season opener (whichever comes first) then tell Yahoo to automatically draft based on your player draft ranking.

Last year we used a "messageboard draft" and while that gave greater control over teams, it also seemed to put a damper on trading, and I think the early flurry of trades you need to get your team balanced is a good way to sustain interest in the league.  Besides, entering players in manually is a huge PITA.  I don't want to do it again, sorry. 

ONE OTHER CHANGE FROM "DEFAULT" RULES: AWOL owners will have their lineups filled in case of injury or simply leaving a spot open for over a week or so. This will be done in an arbitrary manner, by using Yahoo's "last month" ranking to fill slots and putting together the combination that puts the ten highest-rated players possible into the empty slots.  I will make an announcement to the league that this is coming a couple of days before doing it so as to offer the owner the chance to "say he's alive and go un-AWOL" and/or have some league discussion as to what lineup would be best.  This is to make sure that teams use most of their games... having teams miss 150 games due to inactivity really fouls up the standings.

Assuming Yahoo uses the same general options as last season, we'll use the following settings (or as close as possible thereunto):

Max Teams: 15
Scoring Type: Rotisserie 
Max Moves: No maximum 
Max Trades: No maximum 
Trade Reject Time: 2 days
Trade End Date: (One week after NBA Trade Deadline)
Waiver Time: 2 days 
Can't Cut List Provider: Yahoo! Sports 
Trade Review: League Votes 
Max Games Played: 82 
Roster Positions: PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, Util, Util, BN, BN, BN, DL 
Stat Categories: FG%, FT%, 3PTM, PTS, REB, AST, ST, BLK, TO 

If you wish to argue that any of these settings should be changed, please do so below.  I know people often complain about how tough it is to fill two center spots. 

Questions?  Comments?  Ask away!  And sign up!

--The Sigil

OWNER ROSTER (will be edited to add owners as teams are claimed):
1 - The Sigil (Skyhawks)
2 - Black Omega (Tokyo Samurai)
3 - LeapingShark (Shark's Jawz)
4 - Mistwell (Mistwell Maulers)
5 - John Crichton (JC's Browncoats)
6 - Krug (Dwarven Stormhammers)
7 - Agamon (Aggy's Slam Kings)
8 - Reapersaurus (Reaper's Raptors)
9 - Mista Collins (Mista's Maniacs)
10 - Kajamba Lion (King Philip's War)

For reference, here's the 2004-05 thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=100213 CHAMPIONS: Skyhawks (The Sigil)
And the 2003-04 thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60587 CHAMPIONS: Tokyo Samurai (Black Omega)
And the 2002-03 thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=27763 CHAMPIONS: Mistwell's Maulers (Mistwell)


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 13, 2005)

Bumped since there was interest in this as shown by a bump in last year's thread.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm interested, as usual.  Sorry, totally missed it when you posted the first time.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 13, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> I'm interested, as usual.  Sorry, totally missed it when you posted the first time.



Sweet.  Welcome (back) aboard! 

--The Sigil


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 13, 2005)

I think there was a change in NBA rules due to the collective bargaining agreement that will get rid of "Injured Lists", so that may spice things up abit.  I'm sure Yahoo will make any necessary adjustments.

The nba's stars organized a benefit game for hurricane relief last Sunday.  The pros are playing, so basketball season has officially arrived!  



> Sept 11, Houston
> 
> Before a crowd of 11,416 that virtually filled the arena up to the closed upper bowl, the West Stars defeated the East, 114-95, in a wide-open, high-flying affair that had three free throws and 53 3-pointers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 13, 2005)

Given I had a subscription to the other thread where we were already discussing this year's fantasy game, I missed this.  Sorry I'm late.

Mistwell Maulers is in, as usual.  

I vote we auto-draft this year rather than individually pick.  The decrease in trades resulting from individually picking hurt them fun of playing, in my opinion.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 13, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> I think there was a change in NBA rules due to the collective bargaining agreement that will get rid of "Injured Lists", so that may spice things up abit.  I'm sure Yahoo will make any necessary adjustments.
> 
> The nba's stars organized a benefit game for hurricane relief last Sunday.  The pros are playing, so basketball season has officially arrived!



So, do you want in again this year, LeapingShark?


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 13, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> For reference, here's the 2004-05 thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=100213
> And the 2003-04 thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60587




And, for the sake of history, here is the 2002-2003 thread:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27763


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 13, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> So, do you want in again this year, LeapingShark?



Oh, forgot that part, yes, I'm interested!


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 14, 2005)

That makes four so far.  I wish Mist, Sigil and Shark luck in their race for 2nd place.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry for showing up late guys, it seems I missed the initial smack talk already. That is usually my job. Sign me up.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 14, 2005)

I've been getting beatdowns for 2 years now and I shan't rest until I at least finish in the top 4.  I'm in.  Team name to be decided lata.  *thumbs up*

And something I forgot to ask last year:  Is there any way to do it as a head-to-head matchup system?  In baseball wins were totalled automatically by the week and the team won points based off the main catagories (fg%, pts, rebounds, etc).

Just a thought.


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm in.I can't remember how I did last year.


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> And, for the sake of history, here is the 2002-2003 thread:
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27763




Oh I still remember how Allen Iverson's bricks dragged me into the Abyss that year.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 14, 2005)

Up to seven, not bad for a couple of days.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 15, 2005)

I think Reaper wants in this year.  At least, I hope he does.  He made the game more interesting a couple of years ago, and only missed last year because he found the thread too late.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, I tried to PM reaper, but he has it turned off, so I'll just have to hope he finds this thread.

Anywho, Yahoo is now open, so I went ahead and created a fantasy league.  Info is at the top of the thread, but repeated here... go sign in!

LEAGUE ID: 6046
LEAGUE NAME: ENWorld
PASSWORD: enworld0506


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 15, 2005)

Also, FYI guys, this is my last day with CPU access until Monday (we're packin' up and moving, escrow closes tomorrow) so if I don't get back to any questions or concerns, sorry.

Mistwell - we will be doing an "autopick" draft this year, as doing stuff manually is a PITA and as you mentioned, seemed to dull trades considerably.

--The Sigil


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool, I just signed up.  The Tokyo Samurai will again challenge for the En World NBA title!


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 15, 2005)

"Jawz" has surfaced!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm interested - thanks for the email, Misty!


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 16, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I'm interested - thanks for the email, Misty!



WB Reap.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks.
There are a couple things I'd like to ask/bring up, if that's OK.

1) Is it "OK" to talk.   And talk.  And talk this year?
What I mean is, I don't know how it was last year, but the season before last, we all talked a lot, and I think had a lot of fun.
We had our share of fights, too.  
Now, since Misty himself (who had the most objection to my "talking" that year) was the one that asked to get ahold of me, this means either:
a) you think it's OK to talk frankly this year - I tend to stir  up, y'all may remember.
or
b) you blissfully forgot how I tend to stir  up.  

I'm just wantin' to check with y'all and make sure it's OK to play me as me. I'm not gonna cause trouble, likely, and I'm not into personal attacks, but I do speak my mind and challenge people and get discussion/thoughts out in the open. I think the internet's more fun that way.  

Is that OK? Are there any concerns? Please, bring 'em up and we can address 'em. I always take that approach, of airing potential differences and forging ahead for the betterment of fun/involvement. I think I said a couple years ago, the worst thing in a game like this is to have little involvement, and it turns simply into a parade of statistics.

Follow-up bonus question : how was it last year in these areas?

2) Can we PLEASE drop the 2nd Center position this season?
I'd hate to see people's teams get rooked, and see them (or myself) spending a high % of their gameplay-time trying to fill that spot with scrubs who may play 22 minutes a game. I see no purpose inspending 33% of your team efforts trying to fill 1 position out of 10.

I mean, how was it last year?
From the look of things, there MIGHT be 5 real centers per league.
It's just about an obsolete position, and I'm guessing that we will all feel free-er if we only have to scramble to fill one Center position.
I will certainly defer to the general concensus on this, since I've only played one season. And I do realize those are the sacred-cow standard-array of stats for a league.
Can't ours be different, _if y'all agree that it would lead to more fun/less work?_

3) Could we get a listing of the team names in the first post, alongside the member's names? 
Mine'll be Reaper's Raptors again this year. I'll try to improve on my surprise (to me) 3rd place. Of course, that was probably greatly helped by advantageous late trades.

Speaking of which,
4) Were there any disputed trades last year, or was it all played on the up-and-up?
And what is the guidelines for questionable trades this year?
I am asking for proactivity's sake, and because the questions came to mind, so I thought I'd ask them all straight from the get-go.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 17, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> 1) Is it "OK" to talk.   And talk.  And talk this year?
> What I mean is, I don't know how it was last year, but the season before last, we all talked a lot, and I think had a lot of fun.
> 
> >snip<
> ...



I didn't mind but then again I wasn't in any of the "problem" conversations.  



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Follow-up bonus question : how was it last year in these areas?



2004 was boring compared to 2003.  Many factors contributed.  Less trades usually mean less activity and banter.  Returning to auto-draft I think will help, as others have mentioned.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> 2) Can we PLEASE drop the 2nd Center position this season?
> I'd hate to see people's teams get rooked, and see them (or myself) spending a high % of their gameplay-time trying to fill that spot with scrubs who may play 22 minutes a game. I see no purpose inspending 33% of your team efforts trying to fill 1 position out of 10.



I don't have a preference either way.  While filling the 2 Center positions was certainly a challenge I thought there were enough PF/C players to make due.  True centers are a dying breed but I think that position in the fantasy leagues is overrated.  Having a below-average center along with an average one will do you just fine as long as your guards produce and your PFs contribute rebounds and a high FG%.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> 3) Could we get a listing of the team names in the first post, alongside the member's names?
> Mine'll be Reaper's Raptors again this year. I'll try to improve on my surprise (to me) 3rd place. Of course, that was probably greatly helped by advantageous late trades.



Since I was undecided I'll just go with *JC's Browncoats*.  




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> 4) Were there any disputed trades last year, or was it all played on the up-and-up?
> And what is the guidelines for questionable trades this year?
> I am asking for proactivity's sake, and because the questions came to mind, so I thought I'd ask them all straight from the get-go.



Um, I can't recall.  There may have been one or two little issues but no real blockbusters like the year before.  I will defer to Misty and the others to properly answer this one....


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 17, 2005)

2004 was more challenging than 2003 in many ways for me because of all the injurioes my team had.  When your 1st round pick only plays 30 games or so you know you are in trouble.

I don't care if you talk, if you don't mind me ignoring you if it gets annoying.

I vote for keeping the second center position.  There are plenty of F/C's as was pointed out and the rule effects everyone equally. It's part of the challenge of play.  It's not like a few guys will always get hosed by requiring a second center.  If it worries you that much, the easy thing to do is draft high on centers in the auto draft.

There was some discussion on trades, but really the controversy was about the trades not accepted and that was fairly brief.  I am glad to be going back to the auto pick, it really requires a certain amount of trading unless you get amazingly lucky.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2005)

Well.  With the hockey lockout last year, looks like it might be time to see how much NBA knowledge I picked up.  I'm guessing it's next-to-none.  Let's find out, shall we.  I'm in.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 18, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> There are a couple things I'd like to ask/bring up, if that's OK.
> 
> 1) Is it "OK" to talk.   And talk.  And talk this year?
> ...




It's a).  I was wrong and you were right.  It's way better to talk and stir up trouble.  It makes it more interesting.  



> 2) Can we PLEASE drop the 2nd Center position this season?
> I'd hate to see people's teams get rooked, and see them (or myself) spending a high % of their gameplay-time trying to fill that spot with scrubs who may play 22 minutes a game. I see no purpose inspending 33% of your team efforts trying to fill 1 position out of 10.
> 
> I mean, how was it last year?
> ...




The 2nd center slot for me sucked as usual last year.  I am not sure that is reason to ditch the second slot, as sometimes I enjoy that challenge, but I can see the argument in favor of it.



> 4) Were there any disputed trades last year, or was it all played on the up-and-up?
> And what is the guidelines for questionable trades this year?
> I am asking for proactivity's sake, and because the questions came to mind, so I thought I'd ask them all straight from the get-go.




"Trades"?  What does this word "trades" mean? I have this vague recollection of the concept from a couple of years ago...

We came up with some sort of guidelines in the last game you played, but it never came up as far as I can recall last year.  I'm all for the concept of guidelines...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> It's a).  I was wrong and you were right.  It's way better to talk and stir up trouble.  It makes it more interesting.



I just wanted to say, this was really cool of you to say.

I'm looking forward to the season starting, and the Sacramento Monarchs blazing a trail for the Kings and showing them how to win a championship!


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 19, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Um, I can't recall.  There may have been one or two little issues but no real blockbusters like the year before.  I will defer to Misty and the others to properly answer this one....



As to trades, IIRC, there were a grand total of three trades last season.  Two were swaps of 9th or 10th men for other 9th or 10th men, and the one "blockbuster" was something like Andre Miller plus Chris Mihm for Paul Pierce and an even scrubbier Center than Mihm (maybe Zaza Pachulia?  Can't recall who, even though I was in on the trade).

As to the two center position thing... I just fired my way through the top 120 players (on the assumption that 10 "playing slots" per team times 12 teams means that on average, 120 players will get a lot of minutes) as listed by Yahoo's O-Rank, and found that there are 23 of those players eligible at Center... which just happens to be one shy of two per team.  When you consider that rookies Bogut, Diogu, and Frye (of the top-10 picks, who probably will get playing time) are also eligible at Center, that works out to a little more than two center-eligible players per team.  And I don't think there are only "5 good centers" - by my count, there were 9 center-eligible players in the top 42 as ranked by Yahoo... compare to 18 forward-eligible players and 23 guard-eligible players (note this doesn't sum to 42 as some players are eligible at multiple positions), and consider that there are, statistically, twice as many guards and forwards on the floor as there are centers, and this doesn't look particularly lopsided.

Besides, I think it's nice to make teams stretch a little bit... if there are so few teams that everyone has star players at every position, there's no need for trades.  If everyone is stretched a position or two thin, it forces you to make decisions about where you are going to have your holes. 

--The Sigil


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay, I've updated the list of owners with teams... Krug, Mista Collins, and Reapersaurus (as far as I can tell) have said they want to play, but need to register teams.  I'll PM those I can to remind them.

--The Sigil


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 20, 2005)

Seven so far, surely we can get more.  

Here's the link.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 20, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Seven so far, surely we can get more.
> 
> Here's the link.



I sure hope so.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2005)

(oops)   I thought the league wasn't open for joining yet, since there was no link in the first post.   :?:

I joined.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 20, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> (oops)   I thought the league wasn't open for joining yet, since there was no link in the first post.   :?:
> 
> I joined.



Sorry... I figured that posting the league ID and password were sufficient.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

I had an unexpected absence from my computer for about a week, but I have returned. I signed up. Mista's Maniacs are ready to play and pre-ranking as been finished.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm sure we can get more, given I think training camp hasn't even started yet!

Usually someone takes the hit and posts this on the general board...getting it moved back here but attracting a lot of attention.  Posting it on Nutkinland would help as well.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 21, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I'm sure we can get more, given I think training camp hasn't even started yet!
> 
> Usually someone takes the hit and posts this on the general board...getting it moved back here but attracting a lot of attention.  Posting it on Nutkinland would help as well.



Well, I did put a link to the thread in my .sig, so hopefully that helps a little.  We have 9 teams now, and over a month before the season starts.  I hope we can find at least three more interested folks in that time. 

--The Sigil


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe the thread will get more looks after training camps open first week of October, cuz news channels & local papers will start publishing reports about the local teams, etc.   The 1st preseason game is October 10th.

My pre-rankings are already done, I'm ready for the draft.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2005)

My pre-rankings are also done, fyi.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2005)

Sigil, thanks for hitting me up with the PM but I'm not good with the Rotisserie style of game play. 

I wish you all luck and I'm glad to see so many familiar faces.  Have fun!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in.  Thanks for PMing me.  Current team name is King Philip's War.

Nick


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2005)

Kajamba!!  Cool.
More familiar.....  um........ handles.   

And avatars.  



(Please notify the thread before posting on other boards)


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 23, 2005)

Da' Boys are back in town...


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 23, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> (Please notify the thread before posting on other boards)



Definitely will do that... though I did take the liberty of PMing and/or e-mailing those ENWorlders that I could who had participated in past years' games in an attempt to fill the league with the ENWorld crew - in the Off-Topic Forum, it's often hard to spot this thread...


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 26, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Definitely will do that... though I did take the liberty of PMing and/or e-mailing those ENWorlders that I could who had participated in past years' games in an attempt to fill the league with the ENWorld crew - in the Off-Topic Forum, it's often hard to spot this thread...



Hmm... apparently even that isn't working great... we're still at 10.  Here's to hoping some other folks will notice and join us!

--The Sigil


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 27, 2005)

Want me to post in the main thread so more people notice?


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 27, 2005)

Somebody make a legit thread for "D20 Basketball" and stat out some feats like:  Power Dunk, Ankle Breaker, & Technical Fouler.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, I would like you to post to the general forum.

So, I am thinking your Center is your tank.  Power Forward is your secondary fighter-type (Monk, Druid, Ranger).  Small Forward is your penetrator (Rogue).  Point Guard is your buffer (Cleric, Bard).  Small Guard is your ranged attacker (Wizard, Sorceror, Archer).


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, posted under *Fantasy Basketbell the RPG*.  I figure that will draw in anyone that might be interested.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 30, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Ok, posted under *Fantasy Basketbell the RPG*.  I figure that will draw in anyone that might be interested.



Still no bites.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone play in any other fantasy sports groups where someone might be interested?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 30, 2005)

I play a bunch of fantasy football and baseball.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 1, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Anyone play in any other fantasy sports groups where someone might be interested?



Quite a few, actually.  But I want to wait until the weekend is over before I start asking you guys if I can "troll around" outside the ENWorld boards for takers.

--The Sigil


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 1, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Quite a few, actually.  But I want to wait until the weekend is over before I start asking you guys if I can "troll around" outside the ENWorld boards for takers.
> 
> --The Sigil



 Same.  Just give the go-ahead and I'll fire off a few invites.

Don't we have 10 teams now?  That ain't bad...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2005)

What's wrong with 10 solid participants?

especially when they're all ENWorlders?


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 4, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> What's wrong with 10 solid participants?
> 
> especially when they're all ENWorlders?



The problem is that with 10 participants, everyone's team looks rather like an all-star team (consider that there are 150 starting players in the NBA and in a 10-team league, only the top 2/3 of those are even going to see significant use).  With 12 participants, you usually have at least one or two "holes" in your lineup.  With 15 participants (the max I set the league for), you tend to be stretched about as thin as comfortable without having to hope that your NBA tenth man gets some minutes in a blowout to get you a few more precious stats.

We haven't gotten any new blood in weeks; I will ask everyone to please carefully choose a couple of people they would like to invite (don't put a blanket announcement out there).  I will "close" the league next Monday, October 10th or when we have 15 participants, whichever comes first.

--The Sigil


----------



## loki44 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree with The Sigil.  I always prefer leagues with more than 10 teams, for any sport.  It's more satisfying to me to have to scrounge for those hidden gems.  BTW, I'd play if the league was H2H instead of rotisserie.  In rotisserie if you fall behind early in certain categories, like blocks or 3's, it's too hard to make up lost ground.  With H2H you have a new life every week.  There's also more day-to-day management involved.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 4, 2005)

I like 12 teams, it's the tried and proven standard that most leagues use, and most fantasy articles assume.  With less, you approach super-teams, and with more, you have almost no chance of picking up a free agent that will be effective as an injury replacement (with 15 teams, another 40 players will gone from the free agent list).  But more managers is always better than less, because there will be the inevitable manager dropouts.  That said, I'll still play no matter how many teams we have, it's not gonna kill me either way.  

Head-to-head is fun.  But with hth "basketball", the stats take a backseat to whoever has the most players playing nba games each week.  The game becomes less about basketball players' scores, and more about nba schedules (each nba team plays 1-5 times a week, so you can win a matchup with mediocre players as long as they play more games).  For that reason, I like it less.  Hth works better for sports like football, because every nfl player plays just once a week.  That said, I'll still be happy with either method.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 5, 2005)

From the sound of things, I'd definately vote for a 12 team league.
I like the idea of being able to find someone that's worth a damn when I need to go to the Waiver/Free Agent wire.
I remember dreading haveing to decide between Scrub A and Scrub B when something went wrong with my team...


----------



## loki44 (Oct 5, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> Head-to-head is fun.  But with hth "basketball", the stats take a backseat to whoever has the most players playing nba games each week.  The game becomes less about basketball players' scores, and more about nba schedules




That's true to a certain extent but I think it balances out over the course of a season.  It boils down to making tough choices like, do a drop this marginal guy who's on a hot steak right now (Lee Nailon or Tony Delk pop to mind) but who's only playing twice this week so that I can pick up 3 or 4 really marginal guys off waivers during the course of the week, or do I stick it out with what I've got.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 5, 2005)

Agreed.  Percentage stats (FG, FT) also have little to do with how many players actually put in minutes for the week.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 5, 2005)

Do we have a list of people who played in prior years but who have not come on to this thread yet this year?  That's usually the best place to start.

I like 12 teams.  But, 10 active players with 10 teams is better than 10 active players with 12 teams.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 8, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Do we have a list of people who played in prior years but who have not come on to this thread yet this year?  That's usually the best place to start.
> 
> I like 12 teams.  But, 10 active players with 10 teams is better than 10 active players with 12 teams.



I hit up via PM or Email everyone that I could who had played in a prior year but not signed up this year a couple weeks ago... that's when Kajamba Lion joined us.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2005)

I like fantasy basketball, no matter how many teams there are


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 9, 2005)

We're still stuck at 11.  Somebody find somebody!


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 9, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I hit up via PM or Email everyone that I could who had played in a prior year but not signed up this year a couple weeks ago... that's when Kajamba Lion joined us.




Do you happen to have a list of folks you couldn't get ahold of with a PM or email?

I found Raptor through alternative methods...might be able to do the same for some others..


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 10, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Do you happen to have a list of folks you couldn't get ahold of with a PM or email?
> 
> I found Raptor through alternative methods...might be able to do the same for some others..



I don't, but it's those whom ENWorld won't let you PM or email.

However, I found a 12th (an acquaintance from another basketball site I'm on), and I have "closed the league" by setting the max teams to 12.

I will change the autodraft status to "Ready" on Thursday, October 13th - you probably should have already prepped your lists, but this gives you a 72-hour warning - once I set the autodraft status to ready, Yahoo will pick teams (based on our lists) at its next convenience, so please prep your lists by Thursday!!!

--The Sigil


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 11, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I don't, but it's those whom ENWorld won't let you PM or email.
> 
> However, I found a 12th (an acquaintance from another basketball site I'm on), and I have "closed the league" by setting the max teams to 12.
> 
> ...



What time on Thursday?


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 11, 2005)

Suns center Amare Stoudemire is having knee surgery and will be out 4 months.    Will anybody use a high draft pick on an IL player?  It will be interesting to see where he goes in our league. I had him pre-ranked near the top of the list, and now I have to drop him down a ways.  Somebody else will get him.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 11, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> Suns center Amare Stoudemire is having knee surgery and will be out 4 months.    Will anybody use a high draft pick on an IL player?  It will be interesting to see where he goes in our league. I had him pre-ranked near the top of the list, and now I have to drop him down a ways.  Somebody else will get him.



He was in my top 5... now he's not in my top 5 (but I'm not saying where I *did* list him).

--The Sigil


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 12, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> What time on Thursday?



Some time after 2:08 pm Pacific (when I posted the announcement) so as to give everyone the full 72 hours (I don't want people to claim I gave them 71.5 and thereby jobbed them ).


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 12, 2005)

I REALLY REALLY REALLY think this draft is happening too early.  I only just found out, do not have time to set the draft, and will not be allowed to use a computer tomorrow due to the holiday.  Your notice happened on a weekday, with draft happening only days later also on a weekday, so I am betting I am not alone in having not known about it.  Some folks probably only check on the weekends right now, and will have totally missed it.

PLEASE delay the draft, at least through the weekend.  This caught me totally by surprise.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a delay until Monday either.  I just finished rebuilding my computer and got back after several days offline.  I can get a fast and dirty list done tonight if needed.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 12, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a delay until Monday either.  I just finished rebuilding my computer and got back after several days offline.  I can get a fast and dirty list done tonight if needed.



Understood.  I'll push it back until Tuesday (Oct 18, if I'm reading my watch right), and will set us as "ready" when I get into work in the morning (about 8:30 am Pacific).  That gives everyone the weekend AND all of Monday to get things set up, but still gives us a week and a half or so before the season starts to fiddle with our rosters via trade, waiver pickup, etc.

--The Sigil


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 12, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Understood.  I'll push it back until Tuesday (Oct 18, if I'm reading my watch right), and will set us as "ready" when I get into work in the morning (about 8:30 am Pacific).  That gives everyone the weekend AND all of Monday to get things set up, but still gives us a week and a half or so before the season starts to fiddle with our rosters via trade, waiver pickup, etc.
> 
> --The Sigil




Excellent! Thank you much.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2005)

whoof!!
That was a CLOSE one.
I was looking for info as to when the draft would happen, and was shocked to check into the thread today and see that the draft was going to be in 3 hours!

Thanks for giving us a bit more time/warning to prepare the draft.
I was hoping I'd get a better draft than the last time (Shawn Bradley as my top Center).


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 19, 2005)

So how does this Draft work?
It's set to ready, I see, but the auto-draft didn't happen.
Does it take awhile for Yahoo's server to "come around" to our league, or something?


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah it takes a while.
Haven't had time to set the draft so will leave it to fate.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 19, 2005)

I've got the twin towers!   
My team is all bigmen and heavy hitters. 
I'm smashmouth basketball.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow, I got really screwed for the center position.  Gonna have to rely on my guards it looks like.  Oi.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 19, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Wow, I got really screwed for the center position.  Gonna have to rely on my guards it looks like.  Oi.




You should be able to trade relatively early on.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2005)

look what I found - the Draft results from the season before last.
Interesting to see the vast similarities, and the differences...

rename the file to .htm

Wow - I had 4 playable guys that year (IMO).   Now I started with 11 easily (IMO).


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 22, 2005)

Where can you view the draft results for THIS year?


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 23, 2005)

The link is near the bottom-right corner of the league webpage.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2006)

So, is it time to start considering next years league?


----------



## loki44 (Sep 26, 2006)

Count me in if there's a slot available.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 27, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Count me in if there's a slot available.




You are welcome!

See:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175871 

for instructions


----------



## loki44 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, I'll shift over to the other thread.


----------

